
Super DataBase (Nicki Minaj Super Bass Parody) – TerminusDB - LukeEF
https://youtu.be/yNbc44TGBTc
======
LukeEF
Earlier this year before the COVID19 crisis began, the TerminusDB core team
got together in Dublin. It got a little late and a little messy and one of the
team (Sreya) displayed a particular talent for Nicki Minaj’s Super Bass (think
2am outside a pub). This got the creative juices flowing and we thought that
there must be a good way to combine those two great loves, TerminusDB and
Nicki Minaj!

When we saw that the folks over at MongoDB had a parody cover of Sia’s Cheap
Thrills, our path was set. Lyrics are by Sreya and video is made in Vyond
(which is a great tool).

Willing to bet this is the only Hip-Hop track that mentions prolog and
expresses love for data scientists.

We beg forgiveness for any database shade.

------
gurjeet
The site is down right now. Perhaps HN gave it a hug of death!

~~~
LukeEF
Which site? TerminusDB.com looks ok to me!

~~~
LukeEF
Aha! Didn't have the redirect for www.terminusdb.com - fixed.

